# Frank Tufanos CHATURBATE account



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

its over for this flambo narcy faggot

brokedarkandhandsome


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

The real question is how you know this (why are you seeing this too)



@knajjd


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> The real question is how you know this (why are you seeing this too lmao)
> 
> 
> 
> @knajjd



just seen vegan gains utube video of tufano sticking a dildo up his ass for money on cam


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 6, Bluepilled: 2)*

OwlGod 
Yoyome99 
Master


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> *Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 6, Bluepilled: 2)*
> 
> OwlGod
> Yoyome99
> Master



brokedarkandhandsome

just lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

its over for this narcy


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 1, 2020)

sv3rige exposed his faggotry like year ago


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> sv3rige exposed his faggotry like year ago


nothing wrong with being gay, but making money off faggots on the internet by selling his midget body on webcam 

just lol at swapping out tall for broke, the midget
@CarnivoreDiet eat some carbs you retard


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Mar 1, 2020)

brokesubhumanandgay


----------



## reptiles (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> The real question is how you know this (why are you seeing this too)
> 
> 
> 
> @knajjd





Better question is why the hell is everyone interested in this dude he seems like an irrelevant faggot literally.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Better question is why the hell is everyone interested in this dude he seems like an irrelevant faggot literally.


Because he posts here obviously


----------



## reptiles (Mar 1, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> Because he posts here obviously





He does? Ded serious?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 1, 2020)

he just keeps taking Ls


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2020)

oh shiet


----------



## FatJattMofo (Mar 6, 2020)

Funny asf . It’s legit.

Franks still correct. Nothing changes that


----------

